# The Fleeting Years (Drama/Tragedy)



## Gabby-B (Oct 20, 2020)

***I am a complete moron and accidentally deleted this forum post when I tried to edit it. I apologize for any inconveniences.***


I know this is very niche and probably not something not everyone will be interested in, but I just want to share something very special to myself and a small group of friends who are working very hard on something that is a project of love.
We are currently developing a furry themed web comic that will be quite unlike the usual comics you may run across. It follows the story of one Charlotte Fernsby, a young girl who finds herself with a small group of survivors following a post war disaster. Rather than the usual characteristics you'd usually find in a post war comic such as bandits and monsters, they fight the far more realistic elements of a cold onset of long winter and hunger and all the stresses and hardships of lacking a home. Charlotte has an uncanny borderline supernatural ability to read peoples intentions and thoughts due to a terminal malignant tumor growing directly next to her cerebrum, which is responsible also for bouts of amnesia and seizures which will play a very serious role within the story. She and her group will discover the meaning of love as a family through hardships and disasters.

This will not be a comic of action tropes or comedy or even horror, although there will be trace elements of these characteristics within the story. It's going to be a very depressing emotionally charged tear jerker that gets you attached to characters before yanking them out of the story through tragedy. Don't let this deter you however from giving it a look when a draft is released as I promise it will be one that sticks with you for a long time.

    Thank you reader for your time and consideration. I hope we can provide something you thoroughly can enjoy.

****I will be editing this forum post with links and updates (such as art, scenery, characters and even comic snippets from the from the comic itself over time)  for anyone to follow if they are interested.****


----------

